# Stolen Rollers



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

There was a theft of roller pigeons from two separate lofts in Idaho on the evening of July 28 or early morning on the 29th.
This occurred in Boise and Mountain Home, Idaho.
Taken were nearly 90 birds.
I have attached a partial list of the birds taken. If anyone has any info please message me or contact the email on the attached photo.
Thank you.....


----------



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks Dexter. Our whole club is on the look out for any of these birds. I'd sure like to see Kenny get them back!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Sorry to hear about that, I sure pray they are found.*


----------

